# html Tabellen background bis unten ausfüllen



## andeon (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

Ja dieses Thema wurde schon oft behandelt...ich habe zwar die Lösung gefunden, bei mir ist aber was ganz komisch...
Ich habe eine verschachtelte Tabelle mit Slices aus Photoshop erstellt. Jetzt will ich, das die letzte Tab bis unten, je nach Auflösung, gestreckt wird.

Wenn ich jetzt die letzte Zeile mit

<TR height="99%">
definiere, dann ist die Tabelle etwa um 5 mal grösser, mit fixer Grösse. ca. 4000 pixel nach unten!
bei 100% passiert nichts, bleibt klein!

kann mir jemand helfen!?

ach ja, es gibt nach der letzten tabelle nochmals ein TR dort drin sind die Spacer.gif von PS enthalten. Vielleicht könnte das ein problem sein?


----------



## Ultraflip (7. Dezember 2004)

Quelltext?


----------



## andeon (7. Dezember 2004)

sorry, habe ich vergessen...hier kommt er...


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Neu</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#566E86 LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<TABLE WIDTH=1024 heihgt="100%"BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
	<TR>
		<TD BGCOLOR=#566E86 width="21" height="69"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/byschenk_logo.jpg" WIDTH=223 HEIGHT=69 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=37>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/byschenk_schatten_links.jpg" WIDTH=12 HEIGHT=599 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=37 BGCOLOR=#707070>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=599 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/byschenk_header1.jpg" WIDTH=111 HEIGHT=106 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 ROWSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/byschenk_header2.jpg" WIDTH=117 HEIGHT=106 ALT=""></TD>
		
    <TD ROWSPAN=2> <img src="Bilder/byschenk_header3.jpg" width=117 height=106 alt=""></TD>
		
    <TD ROWSPAN=2> <img src="Bilder/byschenk_header4.jpg" width=129 height=106 alt=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/byschenk_header5.jpg" WIDTH=119 HEIGHT=106 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=37 BGCOLOR=#707070>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=599 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=37>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/byschenk_schatten_rechts.jpg" WIDTH=12 HEIGHT=599 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=37 BGCOLOR=#566E86 width="161" height="599"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=69 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 ROWSPAN=36 BGCOLOR=#566E86 WIDTH="244" HEIGHT="530"></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=37 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=6>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/byschenk_14.jpg" WIDTH=593 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_01.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=4>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/byschenk_topline_adress.jpg" WIDTH=481 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2 ROWSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_02.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=4>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/byschenk_18.jpg" WIDTH=481 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=4 ROWSPAN=32 BGCOLOR=#EEEEEE WIDTH=481 HEIGHT=476></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=14 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_03.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_04.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_05.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_06.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_07.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_08.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_09.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_10.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_11.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_12.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_13.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_14_always_on_the_end_o.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_15.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_16.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_17.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_18.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_19.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_20.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_21.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_22.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_23.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_24.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_25.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_26.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_27.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_28.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_29.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_30.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_31.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_32.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=15 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/menu_33_do_not_change_posit.jpg" WIDTH=112 HEIGHT=12 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=12 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR valign="bottom">
		<TD COLSPAN=13 height="99%" width="1024" background="Bilder/byschenk_end.jpg">
			</TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT="99%" ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>

	<TR height="1">
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=21 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=223 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=12 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=111 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=116 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=117 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=129 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=119 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=12 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=161 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD></TD>
	</TR>
</TABLE>

</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## andeon (8. Dezember 2004)

hatt keiner eine idee


----------



## Gumbo (8. Dezember 2004)

Lies dir mal folgende Artikel durch:
Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist: Probleme definiert, Lösungen angeboten
Stopdesign | Throwing Tables Out the Window
A List Apart: Creating Liquid Layouts with Negative Margins
A List Apart: Faux Columns
A List Apart: Exploring Footers


----------



## kurtparis (8. Dezember 2004)

height gehört schonmal nicht in den <tr> Tag sondern <td> Tag


----------



## andeon (9. Dezember 2004)

kurtparis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> height gehört schonmal nicht in den <tr> Tag sondern <td> Tag



ja das stimmt, aber das ändert nichts...!das problem besteht immer noch!

soll ich das ganze am besten neu aufgleisen? oder hat irgendjemand einen vorschlag?

sind html seiten, aus photoshop nicht geeignet?


----------

